
Linus and his buggy Wi-Fi drivers - bepsays
http://cheekycoder.com/2014/12/linus-and-his-buggy-wifi/
======
yetihehe
Linus should not be writing drivers for your device because you want it. It's
manufacturer's job. OS community could write those drivers properly if they
had good documentation. Most of those manufacturers _don 't_ want that
drivers, because that would mean releasing documentation of their device. This
means community must write drivers by reverse-engineering devices which will
always cause problems.

Why manufacturers think their documentation is so important is beyond me.

